# Looking for a specific reg mod



## Mahir (8/1/17)

Hi Ecigssa! I'm looking for a GREEN mod, features are irrelevant, just looking for a regulated box mod that is green, similar to the color of the Minikin V2 matte green. Love the color so much and wondered if there was any other mods that have a similar paint job.


----------



## Mahir (8/1/17)

Similar to this color


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (9/1/17)

I suspect you'd have more like with a can of spray paint.


----------



## Chukin'Vape (9/1/17)

Dude green is rare actually - The only other one I know of

http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-green-purple-smok-alien-220w-full-kit
Unless you get a stabwood with some green in it, which could cost you an arm and two testicles.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

